# Im devastated



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

My winter white Squeak passed away last night  she was only a few months old. I have no idea why as she was eating fine and was active and seemed healthy 

RIP Squeak. On this earth for such a short time but will be loved and missed forever


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

RIP squeak, im sorry for your loss!


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry to hear about your loss rip little squeak x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

im sorry 

RIP squeak 

-x-


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Sarah Im so sorry, its terrible to loose any animal but to loose a youngster hurts more, pm me if you want to talk hun xx. Rip Squeak and have tons of fun at the bridge xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry hun x

Rest in peace squeak xx

Sleep tight x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
sleep tight little Squeak xx


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

So sorry hon 

RIP Squeak x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. I've been really snappy today with hubby but i think its because im absolutely devastated by Squeaks death.  It was so sudden and she was so young.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry hun!!! Sending lots of hugs!!! RIP little Squeak!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry about Squeak 
RIP little one


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

s osrry to hear about your little baby Squeak, it's obvious she was very much loved. Take care x

*Sleep softly Squeak"


----------

